# Stick or liquid foundation?



## labwom (Dec 20, 2008)

Which do you prefer and why? I want to try the stick foundation but I'm, not too sure about it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 20, 2008)

liquid...I just can't get the stick to gone on evenly


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Dec 20, 2008)

The stick, I always go more for the cream and sticks since I feel that they give more of a flawless and polish look.


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 20, 2008)

I like liquid - I find it wears better for me.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 20, 2008)

Liquid.  I prefer a compact to stick, but stick is nice for portability.


----------



## labwom (Dec 27, 2008)

Well I bought a studio stick today and I love it! I find for me, it goes on better than liquid. I love it!


----------



## Dean (Dec 27, 2008)

what you should base your decision on is more, 

whats your skin-type, 
and what finish you are looking for.

Foundations are definatly a product where what sounds good in theory 
doesn't allways work in practice.

studio stick's are absolutely awesome.....
but one foundation that works great on one persons skin, might not be
so great on another's 

i LOVE hyper-real but its not too good on my (extreamly oily) skin

I personally find,  There's never really a definate rule to make-up, 

try it out at your m.a.c counter and if you love it......
you have got yourself a winner


----------



## cuteymcpretty (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labwom* 

 
_Which do you prefer and why? I want to try the stick foundation but I'm, not too sure about it._

 
hiya!

the stick foundation is great for people for normal to oily skin.. it gives good coverage.. but if you have slightly sensitive/dry skin you may find that it dries your skin out

theres also studio tech which is sort of the same idea but in a compact

i prefer liquid foundations personally.. you get a nice all over coverage.. apply with the 188 brush for a nice blended look. 

if you want to go for a natural glow try hyper real (medium coverage) or mineralize (sheer coverage)

if you want more of a fuller coverage with a natural matte finish, try studio fix fluid

i prefer hyper real for the day and studio fix fluid for the evening

also, if you have dry skin.. and want to opt for a creamy foundation then go for moistureblend, i used this in the winter, its great


----------



## pianohno (Jan 1, 2009)

I totally love the studio stick, it works perfect for me! And it always seems like the colour is lighter than the SFF which is good because i'm pale !


----------



## Marjolaine (Jan 1, 2009)

I recently bought studio stick and found it perfectly matches my skin tone and has a good coverage if you apply with 190 and has a light coverage when you apply with a makeup sponge, which makes it very handy. It doesn't make you feel like you are wearing a mask unlike some fluid foundations. The best thing is you can carry it in your bag.. I don't know why I wasted so much time with liquid foundations.


----------



## luckycharms (Jan 1, 2009)

i choose liquid over sticks because i experimented it all before and liquid just makes the coverage more natural looking.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 20, 2009)

I HATE liquid foundation. I have combination skin and liquid just makes my t zone worse and my entire face oily. I stick to stick foundation or cream and I am good to go. A little goes a long way too so it doesn't give the cakey look. I use it with a good moisturizer. I can't wait for the new mac foundation in the tube, it seems like foundation heaven!


----------



## xoleaxo (Jan 21, 2009)

i really like the stick; it's easy to blend and looks really natural.  another good thing is that it's not really heavy on the face.  i used to use the 190 brush, but then i started using the 181 mini buffer & it's amazing!  fast & easy with a flawless finish.


----------



## pianohno (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_i really like the stick; it's easy to blend and looks really natural.  another good thing is that it's not really heavy on the face.  i used to use the 190 brush, but then i started using the 181 mini buffer & it's amazing!  fast & easy with a flawless finish._

 
181 ? hmm good idea, i'll have to try it! give my good old 190 a rest


----------



## Lotte (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_liquid...I just can't get the stick to gone on evenly_

 
same here ...


----------

